

Fast and light-weight memcached client for C++/Python - wonderfuly
https://github.com/douban/libmc

======
zzzeek
what's wrong with pylibmc?
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pylibmc](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pylibmc)
this is actively maintained, mature, feature-rich, highly performant, and has
been in widespread production use for years.

